

Pulse Raises $9M in Series A From NEA, Greycroft and Lerer Ventures - cristinacordova
http://blog.pulse.me/pulse-raises-9-million-in-series-a-financing

======
ssx
Awesome. Love this app. The most used app when I'm on the toilet.

------
jeanhsu
We're also hiring! Check out our jobs page: <http://www.pulse.me/jobs>

